# Michigan Mom (29 y/o) Looking for Other Moms



## iwanttobehappy22 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am a single mother with SAD just looking for other moms to chat with who understand what it's like raising kids and dealing with social anxiety.

Any moms here??


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

There's a few, try posting in a few different threads though


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

iwanttobehappy22 said:


> I am a single mother with SAD just looking for other moms to chat with who understand what it's like raising kids and dealing with social anxiety.
> 
> Any moms here??


There is a Michigan SAS group you can join too. 
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/groups/michiganders-unite-57/ It isn't that active, but it is worth a try


----------

